

Crashed a LinkedIn event and filmed Matz's talk about Ruby - e_w
http://startup-dna.tumblr.com/post/35446902032/crashed-a-linkedin-tech-talk-and-interviewed
Matz also gave me an interview for my docu at that event. He was really nice and forthcoming. This is the talk he gave at the event (HD). Duration: 45 min. Hope you like it.
======
e_w
Well you had to register through eventbrite and I hadn't done that ... People
at the entrance checked that. Also, I had no appointment with Matz doing the
interview before his talk and people there said it would be very difficult to
get an interview from him... So I "walked" in without registering and
interviewed Matz without an appointment - if that makes you happy...

~~~
bbrian
When people at the entrance were checking, did they just let you in or did you
sneak in somehow?

Actually crashing parties is good fun. I made a Facebook app that lists all
events friends of yours with the same current location have been invited to
(that the privacy settings allow), which often ends up with house parties on
the list. Naturally, I like to check out some of these house parties.

<https://apps.facebook.com/sortonsevents/>

Forgive any bugs; I've had a JSON dump saved for a few weeks now for
troubleshooting. It generally works for me and developing it further doesn't
seem to have many benefits. It's built with Google Web Toolkit.

~~~
e_w
Wasn't sure if it was cool to show up without registering, didn't want to find
out either so I sneaked in. No biggy!

------
diego
Crashed? It was a public event (Open Tech Talk). Why sensationalize the title?

<http://events.linkedin.com/open-tech-talk-new-1129669>

------
casca
Direct link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lBBjkcfKuE#>!

"Crashed" is an overstatement. "Went to" might be better.

------
e_w
A friend noted that I should mention that the people at the event were fully
aware that I was filming his talk and were cool with it ;)

